
World's first hack-free software 'developed' - Chirag
http://www.hindustantimes.com/World-s-first-hack-free-software-developed/Article1-655632.aspx?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d653cf9f809f7c5%2C0
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2152792>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151464>

------
iwwr
In Donald Knuth's words: "I have only proven it correct, not tested it".

